# Is group B Strep forever?



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi all.

I am trying desperately to avoid the IV with the delivery of my second baby. 2.5 years ago I tested positive for Group B Strep, so I agreed to the IV, which was HORRIBLE. I hated the constant discomfort, the pain upon putting it in totally halted my good labor pattern, and I felt I couldn't get into my comforting positions for pain management.

So this time I'd like ot know if I for sure will test positive for GBS, and is there any way to make it go away? I mean, will yogurt, probiotics, acidic diet, etc help at all prevent it?

Thanks for the help. I really don't feel comfortable rfusing the IV if I do test positive. Thanks

joanna


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

No it is not forever. You can show positive or negative from one day to the next in fact. Certianly from one pregnancy to the next. Just because you test positive at 38 wks doesn't even mean you'll be positive when you give birth. Since you've mentioned you will be tested and don't feel comfortable refusing the IV:

Request that when tested, your provider uses a different swab for the rectum and vagina. Most people don't know they only use one. What does it matter if you have Group B in your digestive system presenting in your rectum? It can (and does) cause false positives for vaginal group B.

You may want to talk to your provider regarding the antibiotic shot they can give you. One time deal, no IV. It does exist and is an option.

Keep in mind that if you're in labor less than 7 hrs, or your water has been broken for less than 4 hrs, or the baby moves out of the birth canal quickly (pushing stage) risk of transmission is extremely remote.

There are things you can do once you're tested and you're positive, but I'm not sure what they are. I don't get tested for Group B.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would never consent to the GBS test at all nor would I allow antibiotics in labor for GBS status.

-Angela


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Another thing to consider doing is getting a heplock. That way they would connect the antibiotics and administer them and then would un-hook it afterwards. It doesn't get around the pain of getting poked but it at least keeps you "free" for most of the labor without an IV.


----------



## sarabug (Nov 15, 2005)

I tested + once out of 4 times so far (3rd time). So there is hope!


----------



## goobergrl6 (Jan 29, 2007)

with ds#1 I was positive and got the hep lock so I was not attached. With #2 I tested negative. Not that it mattered since I had him 13 mins after I got there but still LOL


----------



## TrueEssence (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/gbsAlt.html

Hope this helps agree with other mamas I would focus on your diet as diet is a huge factor in our health. Maybe also read about antibiotics and you might decided to go with probiotics.

bol!


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I would never consent to the GBS test at all nor would I allow antibiotics in labor for GBS status.

-Angela

This is how I feel. There's been articles about how taking the abx doesn't improve outcomes. There is also evidence that you may be trading group b strep for either a drug resistant form or an e-coli infection for the baby.

This is from the mothering article I linked below:
"Some studies have shown a decrease in GBS infection in newborns whose mothers accepted IV antibiotics during labor, but no decrease in the incidence of death.8, 9 Still other research has found that preventive use of antibiotics is not always effective.10 In fact, one study found no decrease in GBS infection or deaths among newborns whose mothers were given IV antibiotics during labor.11

Perhaps the greatest area of concern to medical researchers, as it should be to us all, is the alarming increase in antibiotic-resistant strains of bacteria. Antibiotic-resistant bacteria can cause infections in newborns that are very difficult to treat. Many large research studies have found not only resistant strains of GBS, but also antibiotic-resistant strains of E. coli and other bacteria caused by the use of antibiotics in laboring women.12-21 Some strains of GBS have been found to be resistant to treatment by all currently used forms of antibiotics."

Also, this test and the abx is not done in most other countries; many who have better ratings than the US. So to me this provides further evidence that this is probably useless.

Here's some of the links I saved on the subject:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...n/group-b.html

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/gbs.html#Lavage

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=680885

http://health.msn.com/centers/asthma...4619&GT1=10199


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 28, 2005)

I tested GBS+ in my urine at my first prenatal visit with my second pg.

I have never *not* tested positive in my urine cultures at any point since then, and that was 5+ years ago.

It was treated with antibiotics the cultures indicated it was susceptible to, however it never went away. The actual counts went down, but never went to zero.

The peri I saw with my second pg indicated some women are carriers and it doesn't ever go away. I suppose I must be in that group.

I have also been told and read that testing + in your urine is worse than testing + with a vaginal or rectal swab.

I was treated with antibiotics prior to ERCS due to ruptured membranes with my second pg, but did not get antibiotics prior to my third ERCS because my membranes were intact at delivery. It is incredibly rare (but not impossible) for GBS to infect baby with intact membranes.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I agree with alegna and zoey.


----------



## AmyLouise (Nov 26, 2004)

I tested positive during my first pregnancy but I just found out that I'm testing negative for this pregnancy (I'm 36 wks).

Amy


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

i've haven't given birth yet( due in sept.) but my sil had strep b with her first baby and was adamant about not having the antibiotics with the second. here's what she said in email she sent to the women in our family after her completely drug free all natural 2nd birth:
"BS also know as Strep B is a bacteria build up that often comes in late stages of pregnancy. MD's will often recommend a regimen of antibiotics for mom (which is hardly effective) and very close monitoring of babe once born. Well, I tested positive around 36 weeks and the same recommendation came to me but I was sure there was a more friendly way of elimination the infection. My midwife recommended the Hibiclens and I followed her advice and used it several times a week. When tested at 39 weeks the nurses at the birthing center could not believe the test had changed so dramatically. I was asked what I did to remove the GBS, and was told that they had never seen a positive GBS mum to be status change to completely negative. Anything with less side effects for babe and mummies is great in my book."
she posted this link with her email:
www.birthwithlove.com
you can read about and purchase the product there.
hope this helps! (and hope i'm not violating any user agreements by promoting a product/posting a link. i know my sil to be very pro-ap/healthy birth and she would love that her info was shared in this forum.)


----------



## Drewsmom (Jan 12, 2002)

Due to a new baby







I didn't have time to read all of the posts so maybe this has been addressed but the Hibiclens is a wonderful idea but also *if* you did need to have antibiotics there is *no* need for an IV even by their standards, it makes me mad that they did that to you the first time around. I tested pos for GBS with my 2nd which was a hospital birth and did have the antibiotics and did so with a Hep lock not an IV. A Hep lock is basically the initial part of the IV that they insert in your hand, give you the drugs and then cap it off. Now in doula'ing I have seen a hospital that administered it through an IV vs injecting it like mine had but as soon as it had run through then the IV was disconnected and the lock capped off.

I am happy to say that I had no GBS with this pregnancy. I was very careful of always wiping front to back b/c GBS is something that is naturally in your rectum and that's where it gets colonized from and relocatest to the vagina. Also my midwifes' theory is that if you have a healthy "soil" (body) then even if you have it that you and baby will be fine. In 20 yrs of midwifery she's never had a mom/baby who had adverse affects from GBS. However, she is also very careful to make sure that the environment is completely positive the entire time for mom/baby so that there is no stress even in situations where baby needs to come out asap b/c she's seen it help the baby's immune system to maintain that environment. I can't say that's any stretch of a guarantee in a hospital birth.


----------

